# Porsche 993 Carrera 1996 - Paint Correction ( medium)



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi There

A lovely 993 Carrera from 1996 with 65000 kms for a medium paint correction and some extras.










With a little work detailing can get bad to good in a couple of days , and the 
owner wanted a better finish without paying a perfect one.


















After the prep work the paint correction started and in some panels the step involved was enough to leave 90% the paint corrected.


























Another angle.


















Doors really transformed with a medium polishing session 


















The doors had some fingers ( claws ) marks on it.


































In the 993 the rear lights get an awesome look when detailed.


















Trunk


















The wheels nightmare and we spent one day with them and wheel arches


















Wheel arches


















Interior and motor detailed


















Zaino Z2 Pro in 2 Layers finishing with Z8


































It looked a new 993





















































































































Some outdoor pics



















































Regards

Rui


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Incredible work! The 993 looks better than new. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ALM (Oct 16, 2011)

Top stuff.......993 is just a wonderful looking car.


----------



## Jim_S (Nov 6, 2009)

Perfect work once again, brought the Porsche back to life!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Amazing work..looks better than the new in 96..


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

nice work once again Rui:thumb:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Superb detail and photo's Rui, it looks fantastic now, better than new:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

spyder said:


> Incredible work! The 993 looks better than new. Thanks for sharing.





ALM said:


> Top stuff.......993 is just a wonderful looking car.





Jim_S said:


> Perfect work once again, brought the Porsche back to life!





tonyy said:


> Amazing work..looks better than the new in 96..





Gleamingkleen said:


> nice work once again Rui:thumb:





SimonBash said:


> Superb detail and photo's Rui, it looks fantastic now, better than new:thumb:


Thank you all Guys :thumb:


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Uuh, aah...

Fantastic, although I personally prefer the red one :thumb:
You have more pics of it?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Posambique said:


> Uuh, aah...
> 
> Fantastic, although I personally prefer the red one :thumb:
> You have more pics of it?


Thanks and the red one it´s a work in progress.
It´s a 1996 993 Carrera RS and take a look at some pics.



















































Right now it´s almost fully corrected ( paint correction ) but it looks like this










Next week it´s ready and i will post some pics :thumb:

Regards

Rui


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic work as always mate.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

DMH-01 said:


> Fantastic work as always mate.


Thanks man :thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Very nice Rui, look forward to the red car pics

Baz


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

And that's a 'medium' correction ? 

Looks more like 110% correction to me - stunning work mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Auto Detox said:


> Very nice Rui, look forward to the red car pics
> 
> Baz


*I will finish the car next week *



Kriminal said:


> And that's a 'medium' correction ?
> 
> Looks more like 110% correction to me - stunning work mate :thumb:


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work!! as usual


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> great work!! as usual


Obrigado Pedro :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Rui, another sensational job, well done buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

:thumb:Top Work!!! as alway my friend .Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Rui, another sensational job, well done buddy :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


Thanks Mario but the next 993 RS will be much better job :thumb:



Swell.gr said:


> :thumb:Top Work!!! as alway my friend .Thanks for sharing.


Thanks Mike :thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Top work as always mate

Looks amazing


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Concours CC said:


> Top work as always mate
> 
> Looks amazing


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Wax-IT.be (Feb 3, 2011)

Looks great!

Love your stuff


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Wax-IT.be said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Love your stuff


Thanks 

ps: you have a fan here too


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Great work Rui !!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

maesal said:


> Great work Rui !!


Gracias amigo


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

That´s a Medium correction?????????????? :doublesho

Fantastic Racer!!!!!! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

Loving this shot :argie:



Racer said:


>


Must be very satisfying to be working on those 2 beauty's :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> That´s a Medium correction?????????????? :doublesho
> 
> Fantastic Racer!!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> ...


*Obrigado amigo *



Hoppo32 said:


> Loving this shot :argie:
> 
> Must be very satisfying to be working on those 2 beauty's :thumb:


*Yes it is and the RS it´s almost finished :thumb:*


----------



## Kane. (Feb 5, 2011)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Kane. said:


> Fantastic work.


Thanks :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Thanks Mario but the next 993 RS will be much better job :thumb:
> 
> Originally Posted by Eurogloss
> Rui, another sensational job, well done buddy
> ...


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> Racer said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Mario but the next 993 RS will be much better job :thumb:
> ...


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Rui, it looks really glossy in the finished shots!:thumb:

Really looking forward to the 993 RS detail!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work Rui, it looks really glossy in the finished shots!:thumb:
> 
> Really looking forward to the 993 RS detail!


Thanks John and the 993 RS it´s online..take a look


----------

